# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Ηλεκτρολόγος μηχανικός με ειδικότητα Τηλέπ.

## xmaze

Ζητούνται δύο Τηλέπ Ηλεκτρολόγοι μηχανικοί για θέση στην Γερμανία, περιοχή Κολωνίας/Άαχεν απο ελληνικό γραφείο για την δημιουργία Λίνκ κεραιών κινητής τηλεφωνίας. Γνώση καλών Αγγλικών και Γερμανικών απαραίτητη, εμπειρία στον Τομέα επίσης είναι ένα προσόν. 
Οι θέσεις είναι από γνωστό μου που με ρώτησε αν ξέρω ενδιαφερόμενους, δεν παίρνω ευθύνη για την αγγελία απλά εάν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας κάνει ενα πόστ και θα τον φέρω σε επικοινωνία.

----------

